# What to mix with Eucalyptus?



## FloridaSoaper

Hey everybody! It's been a LONG time since I've been on here and I haven't made soap since the summer, but I'm just about to start again and have a question. So my Dad wants some soap that smells like Eucalyptus...I just received my eucalyptus eo and smelled it for the first time and it's quite strong. He is giving it to my Mom as a gift and I want to mix it with another eo to kind of take the edge off and wondered what mixture would be good? I have lavender, litsea cubea, palmarosa, sweet orange 5x, and tea tree and lemongrass? Any suggestions would be awesome, thanks!


----------



## FloridaSoaper

By the way I still want it to smell primarily like eucalyptus, but with a hint of something else...just wanted to make sure I added this. Thanks again in advance!


----------



## lsg

Try  Rainbow Meadow blend calculator.  Just plug in the e.o. s you have to see if they have a match.

http://www.rainbowmeadow.com/infocenter ... select.php


----------



## soapbuddy

I would go either with Lavender or the Sweet Orange 5X.


----------



## PrairieCraft

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> I would go either with Lavender or the Sweet Orange 5X.



I agree, something to take the edge off and sweeten it up a bit.


----------



## MrsFusion

I love eucalylptus and spearmint.


----------



## FloridaSoaper

Thanks for the posts! I think I'll try the orange first and see how that goes....it'll be a first for me soaping with eucalyptus, hope it works well.


----------



## carebear

MrsFusion said:
			
		

> I love eucalylptus and spearmint.


this!


----------



## GardenGirl

carebear said:
			
		

> MrsFusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love eucalylptus and spearmint.
> 
> 
> 
> this!
Click to expand...


This!  With a titch of Rosemary.


----------



## Lindy

I find Eucalyptus doesn't hold up well in soap....  :cry:


----------



## PrairieCraft

Good to know Lindy.  All of the EO soaps I have made have faded terribly except the Litsea.  Such a waste!  My original intention with soaping was to use a lot of EOs because I prefer them to synthetic scents but I definitely changed my mind right quick.  Even with adding benzoin or a clay, soaping cool...don't know what else to do...nothing works.  Do you have any suggestions on a few common EOs that will stay in soap, besides the obvious litsea.  That stuff must be awfully powerful.  

Thanks for saving me another bad experiment.


----------



## lsg

If you use  other essential oils in combination with litsea, the scent should stay better in the soap.  Litsea acts as an anchor for other scents.  Again, I suggest trying Rainbow Meadow scent calculator and plugging litsea in to see what scents go best with it.  Citrus essential oils go well with litsea.  You can also add a little clay to your soap, at trace.  I have found that this helps to anchor the scent.


----------



## soapbuddy

Patchouli or Vetiver help as anchors too.


----------



## Sunny

PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> All of the EO soaps I have made have faded terribly



Same! But companies do it, how. I'll keep trying. I have decided that until I master that, I just have to use up the eo soaps quickly. hah.


----------



## FloridaSoaper

I wonder if you just have to use more eo to make it stay? But I need to find a place that lists the eo's as top, middle and base, so that I know what eo's are anchors. I think peru balsam is another anchor - and I looove it soo much! Vetiver is so darn expensive so I haven't purchased it yet. The eo's I've soaped with are mostly lavender, tea tree, pink grapefruit, and lemongrass. I've had good luck with lemongrass staying, but TERRIBLE with lavender...of course this makes sense when I find out lavender is a top note, lol!  Anyways, so anyone know of more anchors? I just purchased some litsea so I'll give that a try! And I need to buy some patchouli eventually...I like it if it's mixed with something so it's not too overpowering. But oh vetiver...how I love...


----------



## soapbuddy

FloridaSoaper said:
			
		

> I wonder if you just have to use more eo to make it stay? But I need to find a place that lists the eo's as top, middle and base, so that I know what eo's are anchors. I think peru balsam is another anchor - and I looove it soo much! Vetiver is so darn expensive so I haven't purchased it yet. The eo's I've soaped with are mostly lavender, tea tree, pink grapefruit, and lemongrass. I've had good luck with lemongrass staying, but TERRIBLE with lavender...of course this makes sense when I find out lavender is a top note, lol!  Anyways, so anyone know of more anchors? I just purchased some litsea so I'll give that a try! And I need to buy some patchouli eventually...I like it if it's mixed with something so it's not too overpowering. But oh vetiver...how I love...


Some examples of base notes are: Galbanum resin, Propanax resin, Angelica.
Fixatives or base notes: Frankincense, Benzoin, Patchouli, Sandalwood, Oakmoss, Tonka bean, Vetiver, Balsam, Copaiba resin, balsam of Judea, balm of Gilead, balm of Peru Tolu balsam.


----------



## FloridaSoaper

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> Some examples of base notes are: Galbanum resin, Propanax resin, Angelica.
> Fixatives or base notes: Frankincense, Benzoin, Patchouli, Sandalwood, Oakmoss, Tonka bean, Vetiver, Balsam, Copaiba resin, balsam of Judea, balm of Gilead, balm of Peru Tolu balsam.



Thank you thank you thank you! I will take notes of all of these and study up! Very much appreciate your post.


----------



## soapbuddy

FloridaSoaper said:
			
		

> soapbuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some examples of base notes are: Galbanum resin, Propanax resin, Angelica.
> Fixatives or base notes: Frankincense, Benzoin, Patchouli, Sandalwood, Oakmoss, Tonka bean, Vetiver, Balsam, Copaiba resin, balsam of Judea, balm of Gilead, balm of Peru Tolu balsam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you thank you thank you! I will take notes of all of these and study up! Very much appreciate your post.
Click to expand...

You're welcome.


----------

